# The most dangerous foods you can eat



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

> From exotic delicacies to seemingly everyday edibles, these weird food items might look tempting, but proceed with caution -- they could actually kill you.



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/conde-nast-traveler/weird-food-the-most-dange_b_5009656.html


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 22, 2014)

Cashews and elderberrys are the only ones on the list I've ever eaten. We have elderberry trees and usually make juice from the berrys


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2014)

Got very sick on homemade elderberry wine once. No fault of the berries though. Moderation is your friend.
Love cashews too, but only the safe kind.
Never would try any of the other foods. Too darn gross.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Cashews and elderberrys are the only ones on the list I've ever eaten. We have elderberry trees and usually make juice from the berrys



Cashews are my favorite nut and I have them often but you note the article specifies raw cashews. What we commonly buy they indicate are steamed and have had the dangerous chemicals removed. And the elderberry issue seems to be about:
 the leaves, twigs and seeds can present a problem if ingested, specifically in the form of nausea and other more severe forms of sickness.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Got very sick on homemade elderberry wine once. No fault of the berries though. Moderation is your friend.
> Love cashews too, but only the safe kind.
> Never would try any of the other foods. Too darn gross.



Yes, I would expect the elderberry itself was innocent.:lol: Never came near any of those other exotic items and certainly will not be doing so either!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2014)

Just their NAMES would turn me off !


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Just their NAMES would turn me off !



:dito:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

I know it's bad for me but, I want it . . . !!!


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I know it's bad for me but, I want it . . . !!!



What on that shelf?


----------

